# Fake/copy ESP's???



## Leuchty (Mar 11, 2013)

Just found an ad for an ESP Eclipse II copy.

It has an SS (standard series) serial number, ESP at the 12th fret, etc.

Looks quite legit. Seller says it has "copy" grover tuners and that the colours aren't as bright as the real deal.

It's at $450. 

Has anyone heard or seen copy ESP's?


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 11, 2013)

I will link when I get home.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 11, 2013)

I can tell you this. The Eclipse II is already a VERY reasonably priced guitar, so a copy probably Chinese-made I would imagine, is probably pretty junky. I have seen Eclipse II's go as low as $800-900. I would steer clear if it was me.


----------



## XBIGJIMX (Mar 11, 2013)

I got one actually. Mine is the Flat black finish. Now the price in the add is way to high . Paid $250 for mine with shipping. In all honesty the guitar is fantastic, especially for the price. They are made in China ( i imported mine from there) In all honesty I would not be shocked to find out they were made at the same factory as the LTD's.
But the tuners on mine are solid and hold just as way as the Grovers The EMG"s are fake. But that is fixable. The real tell tell difference is on the back there will not be an active battery compartment. 

THe guitar weight wise is HEAVY 

But to me I am a guy that uses guitars as tools and this thing holds up for the price. I got this for my 16year old and if can survive a teenager it survive anything


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks guys.

BIGJIM, where did you order one from?

Here is the ad: ESP Eclipse-II ACSB (Seymour Duncan Blackouts, Hardcase) Copy | Guitars & Amps | Gumtree Australia Pine Rivers Area - Petrie





















> This is a ESP Eclipse-II ACSB Copy, Its is exactly the same as the original just not as strong colours and not 'Official' It is a Mahogany body with a Quilted Maple top, Mahogany neck. Esp flag Inlays, Copy grover tuners, Rosewood fretboard, 22XJ frets, Crome hardware with speed knobs. This has a Dimarzio Cliplock strap ($40) and has Seymour duncan Blackouts (Active) Mick Thompson Signature AHB3's loaded in it I paid $220 for them. Also comes with a hardcase I paid $70 for it. Great guitar, plays just as nicely as the real thing, am only selling as I know have a real one. Message me for further details, or a test.
> Cheers


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 11, 2013)

If those are real Duncans try to get it at 375-400 if you're really set on this. I don't support counterfeit instruments and would never own one myself, but make sure you don't overpay and ask for a ton of more pictures so you can at least see if it's in decent condition.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not really interested in it. I just never knew these existed.

In the pictures it looks like a pretty good copy.


----------



## XBIGJIMX (Mar 11, 2013)

I got mine from Aliexpress


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 11, 2013)

XBIGJIMX said:


> I got mine from Aliexpress



Interesting, cheers.

At closer inspection you can tell the 12th fret inlay is slightly different and a few other little details.

Big Jim, how is the overall playability and construction?


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a bad looking copy.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 11, 2013)

Color and finish are wrong. Tuners are wrong, knobs are wrong. But definitely would fool someone who had never had one.


----------



## JSanta (Mar 11, 2013)

Worth a read in my IMHO. I'm not sure about the laws in Australia but I think the sentiment doesn't necessarily lie solely in the United States:

Counterfeit Guitars


----------



## vstealth (Mar 11, 2013)

engage757 said:


> I can tell you this. The Eclipse II is already a VERY reasonably priced guitar, so a copy probably Chinese-made I would imagine, is probably pretty junky. I have seen Eclipse II's go as low as $800-900. I would steer clear if it was me.


 
Australian pricing for guitars is completely different then in the states, just as it is in other country. $800-900 would be typical for a used ltd eclipse here. 

For $450, its fake.


----------



## davedeath (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks fake to me, good but fake


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, its definitely fake.

Just amazed at how good it is.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 12, 2013)

Dat fotoquilt.


----------



## eight_strings_bro (Mar 12, 2013)

XBIGJIMX said:


> I got mine from Aliexpress



Right when I read the title that's what I thought of. Aren't they like... 200 bucks there??


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 12, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Yeah, its definitely fake.
> 
> Just amazed at how good it is.



I would definitely reserve that though until you had one within reach haha.

No offense, but don't assume things are good over aesthetics and specs. Millions of people make Maple Neck/Ebony Board/Mahogany Bodied guitars at various price points with extremely varied jumps in quality.

If having that wood combo mean getting an amazing guitar everytime, I wouldn't have spent the money on some of the guitars I currently own haha.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 12, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> I would definitely reserve that though until you had one within reach haha.
> 
> No offense, but don't assume things are good over aesthetics and specs. Millions of people make Maple Neck/Ebony Board/Mahogany Bodied guitars at various price points with extremely varied jumps in quality.
> 
> If having that wood combo mean getting an amazing guitar everytime, I wouldn't have spent the money on some of the guitars I currently own haha.



No, no. I mean how close it is, aesthetically.


----------



## XBIGJIMX (Mar 12, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Interesting, cheers.
> 
> At closer inspection you can tell the 12th fret inlay is slightly different and a few other little details.
> 
> Big Jim, how is the overall playability and construction?




I was actually shocked on the quality vs price ratio. It's a pretty solid guitar. When I opened the package it was playable with good action. I did a full set up on it (which i do on all guitars regardless of where they came from or how much they cost) After the set up it played really good. I have a had 3 different fakes and all of them sound and play great (one plays exceptionally well) but that said. IF you are not someone who works on guitars or handy you may not have the experience I have had. 2 of them had issues (one looked like it was wired by a drunk man on a 3 day bender had to do a total rewire. THe other one of the fine tuners had burr and would not turn . So i had to retap it to clean the threads up. Both minor fixes but if you don't have the skill set. It could cost you more money. 

I like them for the fact I can take them out on tour and not worry about them getting stolen. I am also very hard on guitars so I break a fake I fix it and move on I break a $3000 Les Paul I am gonna be bummed


----------



## DanieLibuy (Mar 12, 2013)

Everything is wrong with this guitar. Clearly fake.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 13, 2013)

DanieLibuy said:


> Everything is wrong with this guitar. Clearly fake.



I strongly agree with this, to me the neck paint & finish looks horrendous. The quilting is not even as good as LTD stuff, let alone ESP Eclipse, here is a pic of the real thing just to remind people how this thing is not even a good copy.






Heck, it doesn't even compare (IMHO) to an Agile at that same price.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 13, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Just found an ad for an ESP Eclipse II copy.
> 
> It has an SS (standard series) serial number, ESP at the 12th fret, etc.
> 
> ...



So yeah... Let me get this straight. ESP rips off Gibson and then eventually someone makes a copy of their copy? If that's not "Poetic Justice" I don't know what is. So whats next, will we be able to buy a replica of the copy of the ESP that's a knockoff of a Les Paul in the first place? How retarded is that? I've got a novel idea, save up your money and purchase a real Gibson Les Paul. You won't regret it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 13, 2013)

Someone hates ESP.


----------



## Viginez (Mar 13, 2013)

dat "finish"
so ugly
also lol @so close to the real thing


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 13, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> So yeah... Let me get this straight. ESP rips off Gibson and then eventually someone makes a copy of their copy? If that's not "Poetic Justice" I don't know what is. So whats next, will we be able to buy a replica of the copy of the ESP that's a knockoff of a Les Paul in the first place? How retarded is that? I've got a novel idea, save up your money and purchase a real Gibson Les Paul. You won't regret it.



ESP > Gibson

- Former Gibson LP owner


----------



## wespaul (Mar 13, 2013)

Funny that this thread comes up the day that I receive my fake ESP Explorer (was going to do a big write up on it, but wasn't sure of SSO's rules).

Like somebody said, that price is too high for a fake. You should really be negotiating that thing down to sub $300 levels. But really, the guitar is so readily available that it confuses me why you wouldn't just buy the real thing. You can get an LTD EC-1000 in the $400 range.

I got the explorer because they stopped making them, and the whole explorer scene is flooded with fakes anyway. I'd rather just buy one knowing it was fake, for the going rate of a fake one, and then just upgrade it and use as a live beater.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Mar 13, 2013)

Floppystrings said:


> ESP > Gibson
> 
> - Former Gibson LP owner


 
Exactly. Volute > Neck crack


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok...

Im NOT buying this. I have an ESP Eclipse II.

I was cruising sites and came across this and never knew they existed.

CLEARLY its FAKE. I know this, the ad even tells you.

Im just amazed at how close they made it to the real thing, including the SERIAL number.

Usually there are substantial differences. Headstock shape, body shape, etc. ESP copied the LP but put their own spin on it, like the RR and SV. But this thing has "ESP" on it an ESP serial number and the shape looks identical.

Im amazed at the fact that this is made to "fool" rather than "compete".


----------



## oneblackened (Mar 13, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Ok...
> 
> Im NOT buying this. I have an ESP Eclipse II.
> 
> ...



Doesn't do a very good job of fooling, that body is all kinds of wrong!


----------



## danger5oh (Mar 14, 2013)

I've seen two ESP fakes in person... an Iron Cross and a white Ouija. They looked legit from about 10 feet away, but up close they were not very convincing. Not to mention they felt like they were made out of balsa wood. The "EMG" cover fell off of one of them when I picked it up lol.


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2013)

The GC I worked in last year bought in a fake Ouija, had I been there that afternoon it wouldnt have happened, this thing was all wrong up close, paint was wrong, emg's were fake, chinese trem, wrong control layout, tuners were wrong, headstock was even wrong. however It did play very nicely I'll give them that, still a complete and utter fake though that they paid $2000 for and then realized they got fucked.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 14, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> The GC I worked in last year bought in a fake Ouija, had I been there that afternoon it wouldnt have happened, this thing was all wrong up close, paint was wrong, emg's were fake, chinese trem, wrong control layout, tuners were wrong, headstock was even wrong. however It did play very nicely I'll give them that, still a complete and utter fake though that they paid $2000 for and then realized they got fucked.


 
Whaaa...


----------



## Jake (Mar 14, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Whaaa...


I basically walked in and facepalmed when I actually saw it 

yeah someone got fired over that, it was embarrassing


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok...

Here SEEMS to be another:

Esp Ltd Explorer | eBay

More expensive, some things just confuse me.

Says its an LTD, no LTD branding. No serial number, $AUD 1,100,


----------



## Codeman (Mar 21, 2013)

A cheap ESP copy is called an LTD


----------



## wiretap (Mar 21, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Ok...
> 
> Im NOT buying this. I have an ESP Eclipse II.
> 
> ...



Are you blind? Everything about this guitar is wrong. The Headstock is wrong, the body is wrong, the 12th fret inlay and the inlays in general are so bad it's hilarious. Doesn't even look close.


----------



## Futurian (Mar 21, 2013)

Call me crazy (and I know someone will), I own a Gibson LP (zebra wood) and a LTD EC-1000 SW and I swear by the LTD over the Gibby, in tone, comfort, feel, accessibility.. I paid over $1000 more for the LP even


----------



## Sleazy_D (Mar 21, 2013)

Futurian said:


> Call me crazy (and I know someone will), I own a Gibson LP (zebra wood) and a LTD EC-1000 SW and I swear by the LTD over the Gibby, in tone, comfort, feel, accessibility.. I paid over $1000 more for the LP even



you so crazy! ill take ANY ESP eclipse over 90% of any gibsons. there are diamonds tho from gib.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 22, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Ok...
> 
> Here SEEMS to be another:
> 
> ...





Anyone else?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 22, 2013)

I think those normally had the "custom shop" stamp on the back, and "Custom" next to the ESP logo. I'd be a bit weary.


----------



## RZKSpieler (Apr 8, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> So yeah... Let me get this straight. ESP rips off Gibson and then eventually someone makes a copy of their copy? If that's not "Poetic Justice" I don't know what is. So whats next, will we be able to buy a replica of the copy of the ESP that's a knockoff of a Les Paul in the first place? How retarded is that? I've got a novel idea, save up your money and purchase a real Gibson Les Paul. You won't regret it.




Sorry to resurrect this thread, but I have to say something.

ESP didn't counterfeit anything. They used a LP shape, and put ESP on the headstock. The issue here is that someone copied an Eclipse, and put ESP on the headstock.

Also, I like hand made guitars. It's what I like about ESP. If I want a guitar, I'd pick a guitar that's handmade in China over a Gibson any day. Have you ever played an ESP? I bet not. A 400 series LTD will outperform and outplay any Gibson. 

Purchase a real Gibson Les Paul... I'll take a $300 Chinese copy over the real deal. Only problem is, it would still say Gibson on it. I don't want anyone to see me with a Gibson. I'd be too embarrassed.


----------



## Brutalnet (Nov 24, 2013)

XBIGJIMX said:


> I got one actually. Mine is the Flat black finish. Now the price in the add is way to high . Paid $250 for mine with shipping. In all honesty the guitar is fantastic, especially for the price. They are made in China ( i imported mine from there) In all honesty I would not be shocked to find out they were made at the same factory as the LTD's.
> But the tuners on mine are solid and hold just as way as the Grovers The EMG"s are fake. But that is fixable. The real tell tell difference is on the back there will not be an active battery compartment.
> 
> THe guitar weight wise is HEAVY
> ...



First, sorry to bump such an old thread, but I had to add (more than) my 2 cents on this. It sounds like you may have bought the same model that I did. Satin black, CMGs (Chinese imposter EMGs) for $267 shipped. I got mine maybe 2 weeks ago.

I realize that "replica" guitars are controversial. I was prepared to be burnt for almost $270, but was willing to take the risk to see what they were into.

Well. It's shaped up to be the best guitar I own so far. Yes, they're damn heavy at 10.5 pounds, and the guitar is a complete tone beast. I had a new 81/85 set that had sat around for more than 5 years that I dropped into it, and did the 18V mod. String it up with 56-13 jazz strings (I use them on my 2 LTD baritones as well), tuned it down to C#, and it's nothing short of incredible.

Without directly referencing my past experience with ESP/LTD's build quality, I'd like to mention how amazing it is on my replica. The detail is remarkable. There are a few very slight aesthetic differences compared a real Eclipse, but none that really stand out. It's labeled as a Standard Series, but I'm not sure ESP actually made a satin black SS Eclipse with black hardware and white triple binding. One seven-string model, and the current EC baritone are the closest I found.

The guitar sustains for days before it starts to break up. The tone exceeds any of my other electrics. I have two ESP/LTD 81/85 MHB400 baritones - one with 18V mod, a Jackson DK2S Sustainiac, and an Agile AB3500 baritone with the unbranded Cepheus pickups. The tone on the "CSP Ecripse" is super-rich in the mids, and the all-around clarity is beyond what I ever expected it would be.

I realize that for the money I could have bought an LTD or even a used ESP, but I was curious about the "CSPs". The curiosity's been satisfied. No regrets buying it at all, and it's going to get a lot of play (and has over the course of the past few days)

Although my camera sucks, I wanted to share a couple of pictures. Any finish imperfections were not there when it arrived. There are a couple of scratches and a some fingerprints on it. You'll see "crappy camera aliasing" in the pics, too.





























I'll probably take better pictures at some point (and get all that dust off of it)


----------



## Mysticlamp (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks for sharing how does she play and sound?


----------



## Duraesu (Nov 26, 2013)

am i the only one that think that buying counterfeit guitars is supporting the crime of counterfeit and the whole shadowy machine behind it? imho people should think twice about what they are doing...


----------



## Adieu (Nov 27, 2013)

Buy the real thing, kiddies. Hell, it DOESN'T even have to cost more.

Just got mine in the mail yesterday. ESP STANDARD ECLIPSE I ('90s Japan), OFR/EMG. Internet-only special offer from GC, $419 (sticker/in-store $649).

Now... in all honesty, it arrived as a GODAWFUL needs-work-mess, but everything fixable after a few hours of copious copulation with some hand tools. 

Issues: 
*missing trem arm, back trem cavity cover, and strap buttons (well, it only had the "male" parts to clip Shaller locks onto, fortunately had some straplocks in my parts bin... woulda been kinda unuseable without em)
*thin nasty strings
*springs set wrong
*floyd not floated evenly
*neck relief a joke
*even the colour described in the GC ad was WRONG!!

... HOWEVER, 6 or so hours later, though - puuuuurfect. FOR $419. REAL ESP. HANDMADE!!!!! 

MUAHAHAHAHAHA

flickr link (either it's not letting me post pics yet directly, or I'm having a st00pid moment, but this is all I managed for now, sry!): 
<a href="DSC01006 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!" title="DSC01006 by Aadieu, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3750/11086950236_7566516933_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="DSC01006"></a>


----------

